# 6yr old Curly- Possible purchase



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, he appears to be a bit overweight, though i think Curly's tend to roundness, right?

i like him. he's got a nice shoulder, bit upright. short powerful back, good hind , short front canons. might be a bit tough to saddle fit, due to short back.

nice horse!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

He looks a bit fat. He also looks to have a very short back which could be a problem for saddle fit.


----------



## luvdogz (Oct 11, 2010)

take him! I love him - no matter his conformation - lol


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Fat I can work with!


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

He's very pleasing to look at that's for sure. Do you think his short back would hinder him in any specific disciplines? He's be going mainly English so the saddle shouldn't be too big of an issue.

Curlies are remarkably easy keepers I've found. That probably leads to a lot of them looking "rounder."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i think he looks like a really nice , sturdy and capable horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

craftyerin said:


> He's very pleasing to look at that's for sure. Do you think his short back would hinder him in any specific disciplines? He's be going mainly English so the saddle shouldn't be too big of an issue.
> 
> Curlies are remarkably easy keepers I've found. That probably leads to a lot of them looking "rounder."


English saddle fit could be a really big issue. Especially if you need. 17" seat or larger.


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Hmmm... I would definitely be going larger than 17".


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Look at thorowgood saddles. they have the changeable gullets and their cob saddles should work well for him. its cheaper to buy more gullets than saddles


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

craftyerin said:


> Hmmm... I would definitely be going larger than 17".


I am in a 17.5" seat and they are longer unless you get a special one with a shorter tree. They are hard to find and expensive. My horses back looks longer than yours and I had a difficult time. Ended up special ordering one. 
Some saddle makers can shorten the gusset panels but not many know how.
If you measure back from point of shoulder to were the hair meets at the swirl by her ribs in front of her flank the saddle should it in there.


----------



## GreyFeather (Sep 4, 2014)

Really lovely, solid-looking little horse! Can't see any glaring faults at all. I'd snap him up .


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I think thorowgood sells a 17 1/2 saddle. its on their sizing chart.
Fitting Guide


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

KigerQueen said:


> I think thorowgood sells a 17 1/2 saddle. its on their sizing chart.
> Fitting Guide


 Interesting guide but I could not find where it covered anything about length for short backed horses.


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

I ride in a 17.5 as well. I will have to ask his current owner how she's handled that.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my he's absolutely adorable! He looks like kind of horse who could do anything  And I second the whole thorowgood thing- I believe they just put out a new T8 which is specifically designed for shorter backs.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I third the Thorowgood, used them on the Haflingers, suited their wide short back, while still allowing for my err, generous rear.


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

One more pic because I'm in love....









Pretty sure this guy is coming home with me, pending vet visit. Thanks for the saddle recommendations. He'll be off to the trainers and should lose some of that "roundness"


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

He is gorgeous, and chunky, and a great example of the breed! What are his bloodlines on the Curly side? He will likely be a tad hard to fit but you'll find the struggle worth while since Curlies are extraordinary horses. I own five Curly mares and one stallion. Every single one of them are wonderfully intelligent, sensitive, and personable horses. I love the breed!


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

We have curly mare already and we LOVE her. 

Sandor was bred by Shelly White at Curly Standard Place in Canada. His sire is Sandman's Magic. He's got Damele, feral, RRK and Yellow Hornet lines. He is currently a stallion.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

We have a draft curly and he's the most amazing horse I've ever met. Smart as a whip, personable and so in your pocket he might as well be a lap dog. This horse figured out all on his own how to open and close the door for me when I am going in and out of the stalls. He even has a "name" for me. *it's a particular whinny he only uses when calling to me. Curlies are rounded shaped and easy keepers. My draft boy is an ocean liner of a horse which is shockingly deceiving because he is the most graceful and agile horse you've ever seen. 
Ok, I'll go take my meds now. 
(clearly a big fan of the Curly breed) LOL


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Purchased this guy today! He's off to the trainer. I'm so excited! Thanks for for all the advice.


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

In what world does a short back hinder a horse?! A short back makes a horse more handy, a better jumper, a better dressage horse, more sturdy as they get older. I have arabians, they have very short backs and the only problem I have had is fitting them for a saddle in a world that caters to warmbloods with backs a mile long. I found a good company that makes saddles for horses with short backs and its called copperbeech, its a treeless saddle. My short backed arabian can jump four jumps arranged on a 20m circle without blinking an eye and she's green. 

The horse pictured above is slightly higher at the point of croup than at the point of wither, but not so much that it would be a deal-breaker for me considering how nicely set back that gorgeous shoulder is (seriously, I am coveting that horses shoulder). Her pasterns are a little short but not in relation to her cannons. She has a beautiful neck and such a kind eye. If you don't want her, I'll take her.


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!! :clap::clap::clap:
I wish you two a wonderful relationship. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

How exciting, he's very cute! 

Congratulations!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

So happy to hear you bought him! I saw him advertised for sale for a while. I absolutely adore Sandman's Magic, and Sandor definitely got his sire's body. Large but I have no doubt he is a good mover. My senior stallion is a Yellow Hornet grandson. I love the bloodline, and I see quite a few nice dressage horses emerge from it. I own my stallion's half-sister as well, and she has wonderful suspension and uphill movement. Shelly breeds some nice horses, no doubt!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

rbaker0345 said:


> In what world does a short back hinder a horse?!


In the world of saddle fitting, especially if you have a larger butt to accommodate  Fitting a nice short broad back comfortably can be difficult, especially with a longer saddle (DOH, short back long saddle of course it could be an issue) but being as a horse built like this is usually a better weight carrier so it is an issue.


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Here's my guy now. Not the best picture... He's had 60 days of training so far and has slimmed down considerably. He's proving to be an all around awesome guy! He's smart and kind. I'm very happy with my decision!


----------



## craftyerin (May 20, 2014)

Here's my guy today. The pictures aren't the best. Hard when you have a 6 year old assistant and a VERY friendly stallion. He's almost a little too thin to me here... Lots of exercise and mares around. I'm still very happy with him.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Ohhhhh, your Curly boy and my Curly girl could make some beautiful babies together! He's a cutie!

This is the only photo I have of her not grazing. LOL


----------

